# parts



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey guys I am just getting into mod and was wondering where you guys get your supplys from. Thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

That depends what you intend to mod and how far you want to go AND (for some of us most importantly) how big your wallet is. ;-)
In my experience no place can satisfy all your needs - i usually have about 10-20 diffrent stores i check out when i am looking for something.


----------

